# より vs. よりも



## Derselbe

こんにちは

最近、私が日本語書いたら、よく「より」ではなくて「よりも」と使ったほうがいいと言われました。

例：
１．ピザよりパスタの方が好き
２．払わないといけない分よりも多く払ってしまった

一つ目は「より」だけでいいんですが、二つ目は「よりも」が必要ようです。

でも、「も」が必要な時はいつかよくわかりません。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## tricheur

こんにちは。
格助詞の「より」に「も」を付けると、いわゆる強意的用法になります。
 つまり、比較の基準をよりはっきりと示すことになります。

どういうときに「も」が必要なのか、わたしには専門的にお答えすることはできませんが、個人的な感覚としては、通常は「より」を使い（とりわけ話し言葉で は）、意味がまぎらわしいとき（「より」には他の意味もあるので）や、語感からあった方がよいように思えるときには「も」を付ける、という感じでしょう か。

ちなみに、例２も「より」だけでまったく問題ないです。ただ、「も」があった方が意味が明確になるように思います。


----------



## Derselbe

分かりました。　
紛らわしい時を気をつけます。そのお答えを読んで、もう前より分かるようになったと思います。その上は　語感を作る為に日本人の用法をちゃんと聞くしかないでしょうね。

ありがとうございました。


----------



## Wishfull

Derselbe said:


> こんにちは
> 
> 最近、私が日本語*を*書いたら、よく「より」ではなくて「よりも」と使ったほうがいいと言われました。
> 
> 例：
> １．ピザよりパスタの方が好き
> ２．払わないといけない分よりも多く払ってしまった
> 
> 一つ目は「より」だけでいいんですが、二つ目は「よりも」が必要*な*ようです。
> 
> でも、「も」が必要な時はいつかよくわかりません。
> 
> よろしくお願いします。





Derselbe said:


> 分かりました。
> 紛らわしい時*には*気をつけます。*あなた*のお答えを読んで、もう前より*（も）*分かるようになったと思います。*これから先*は　語感を*つける・やしなう*為に日本人の用法をちゃんと聞くしかないでしょうね。
> 
> ありがとうございました。



I think both your two sentences can use both of より and よりも.
I think よりも　is more polite and formal expression than より.
I think より　is more casual and informal, colloquial expression than よりも.


----------



## rukiak

Derselbe said:


> こんにちは
> 
> 最近、私が日本語書いたら、よく「より」ではなくて「よりも」と使ったほうがいいと言われました。
> 
> 例：
> １．ピザよりパスタの方が好き
> ２．払わないといけない分よりも多く払ってしまった
> 
> 一つ目は「より」だけでいいんですが、二つ目は「よりも」が必要ようです。
> 
> でも、「も」が必要な時はいつかよくわかりません。
> 
> よろしくお願いします。



それについて、何か文法的な理由があるのかどうかは知りません。
しかし、２つ目は、「*３．払わないといけない分より多く払ってしまった*」とすると、「より」が、後の方の形容詞「多く」にだけ掛かって見えて、紛らわしいのは確かです。
これは、次のようにすれば回避できます。
A.「払わないといけない分よりも多く払ってしまった」
B.「払わないといけない分より、多く払ってしまった」

３とBは、話せば同一ですね。だから、会話では「も」が無くてもいいのです。しかし、書き言葉だと、先ほどの混乱の問題があるため、３は駄目で、AかBの書き方の方がいいのです。

I don't know grammatical detail about that.
But No.2 case of your examples, i.e. No.3, must cause confusions because "yori" in the case loses the meaning of "(more) than" and presents another meaning, as the clause containing "yori" changes from the former part of it to the later one. So No.3 possibly means that "I (or someone else) payed more money because I had to do that." Here, "bun" means "because" instead.　For ex.1, as the phrase before "yori" is not a clause but a noun and doesn't end a word like "bun", it doesn't cause any trouble without "mo".

To avoid troubles as to No3, it has to be either:
-put "mo" just after "yori".
-put comma just after "yori". ; this sentence is same as No.3 when you speak.


----------



## Derselbe

直していただいて、ありがとうございます。



rukiak said:


> 後の方の形容詞「多く」にだけ掛かって見えて、



その「より」の用法を始めて聞きます。形容詞にだけかかってる「より」を見たら、意味が分からないと思います。「何より」と聞きたくなります。＾＾

では、３は「払わないといけないので、多く払ってしまって」という意味になるという事ですか。


----------



## rukiak

derselbe said:


> では、３は「払わないといけないので、多く払ってしまって」という意味になるという事ですか。


意味がおかしいですが、そのような可能性を考える人もいるということです。



derselbe said:


> その「より」の用法を始めて聞きます。形容詞にだけかかってる「より」を見たら、意味が分からないと思います。「何より」と聞きたくなります。＾＾


そうです。「払わないといけない分／より多く払ってしまった。」とすると、文の意味はおかしくなります。
しかし、それは結果としてそうなるということです。

実際に３を読む人は、「払わないといけない分より多く」まで読み進めた時に、「払わないといけない分*／*より多く」と区切ってしまうことがあります。ここで混乱します。
そして、「払わないといけない分より多く払ってしまった。」と最後まで読んだ後に、「払わないといけない分より*／*多く払ってしまった。」と修正します。今回はこちらの方が*たまたま*意味が通じるからです。


別の例を示しますと、
「落ち着いてみんなと食べれる分より多く食べてしまった」
という文などを書くと、読み手は、
「落ち着いてみんなと食べれる分より*／*多く食べてしまった」　≒「落ち着いてみんなと食べれる分よりも、一人で食べた方がより多く食べてしまった」
のか、
「落ち着いてみんなと食べれる分*／*より多く食べてしまった」　≒「落ち着いてみんなと食べれるので、普通より多く食べてしまった」
のか、
分からなく、混乱してしまうと思います。

この場合は、後者の「落ち着いてみんなと食べれる分*／*より多く食べてしまった」の意味の方を読み手は取るでしょう。

読み手に意味を確実に伝えたいのなら、「も」や「、」を、「分」の後か「より」の後に挟む必要があります。


更に別の例：
　払える時より多く払う-->
　　○払える時、より多く払う　
　　○払える時に、より多く払う（These mean, I pay much money when I can pay.）
　　×払える時より、多く払う
　　×払える時よりも多く払う（These mean, I pay much money than when I can pay, that is nonsense. ）


----------



## rukiak

Derselbe said:


> 例：
> １．ピザよりパスタの方が好き
> ２．払わないといけない分よりも多く払ってしまった
> 
> 一つ目は「より」だけでいいんですが、二つ目は「よりも」が必要ようです。
> 
> でも、「も」が必要な時はいつかよくわかりません。


So, now you may understand the condition about that, I am not sure that is the complete condition but clearly part of the conditons for that.


----------



## rukiak

Revision for #5


rukiak said:


> But No.2 case of your examples, i.e. No.3, must cause confusions because "yori" in the case loses the meaning of "more than + (the content described before "yori") " and presents another meaning, as the clause containing "yori" changes from the former part of it to the later one.


----------

